# Suche nach einem Drucker



## reddragon90 (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Drucker. Es kommt für mich ehr darauf an, dass die Tinte auch günstig zu erwerben ist. Auch Auffüllpatronen wären in Ordnung. 

Ich habe mir schon einige Testberichte durchgelesen, aber bei jedem Drucker, war als Kontra vermerkt, dass das Drucken zu teuer ist. 

Ich hoffe ihr kennt da was gescheites. Von der Qualität her muss es auch nicht das beste sein, hauptsache die Drucke sind relativ sauber.


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



reddragon90 hat gesagt.:


> .....aber bei jedem Drucker, war als Kontra vermerkt, dass das Drucken zu teuer ist.


Heutige Tintenstrahler führen i.d.R vor dem Druck, zumindest aber beim einschalten, eine Selbstreinigung der Düsen durch.
Mein Drucker, ein Epson, hat einen internen Zähler.
Bei (ich glaube) 8.000 Drucken, zu denen auch die Reinigungsvorgänge und die Patronenausrichtung gezählt werden, verweigert er seinen Dienst.
Die Hilfefunktion sagt dazu nur dass man das Gerät zum Service einschicken soll/muss. 
Ausserdem merkt der Drucker ob es eine alte oder eine neue Patrone ist (hierfür gibt es zwecks Nachfülltinte sogenannte "Rücksteller").

Ich bin nur "Gelegenheitsdrucker" und meine Farbpatrone ist, obwohl ich mit dieser noch nicht ein einziges mal farbig gedruckt habe, schon zu 3/4 leer.
Wenn eine der Patronen ganz leer ist, kann ich nichtmehr drucken..... ich bin also gezwungen mir eine neue Patrone zu kaufen (oder die Alte aufzufüllen) obwohl ich sie eigentlich garnicht brauche.
Soviel zu den teuren Druckkosten. 

Aus diesen Gründen schaue ich mich auch nach einem Farblaserdrucker um.
Ist zwar teurer als ein Tintenstrahler, aber wenn ich mal bedenke was mein Tintenstrahler an Tinte unnötig "verbläst" werden sich die höheren Anschaffungskosten sicherlich irgendwann wieder ausgleichen.
Wenn man oft und/oder viel druckt, ist der Kostenausgleich entsprechend schneller erreicht.
Evtl. ist es für Dich ja auch mal eine Überlegung wert. 

Man sollte aber nicht vergessen dass ein Laserdrucker (zumindest beim Druckvorgang) wesentlich mehr Strom verbraucht als ein Tintenstrahler.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## reddragon90 (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo Dr Dau,

Danke für diese Erläuterung! An einen Laserdrucker habe ich auch schon gedacht, hatte mir auch den ein oder anderen schon angeschaut, die waren mir aber - wie du auch geschrieben hattest - einfach zu teuer. Nun habe ich spaßeshalber, mal wieder nach einigen gegooglt, und musste feststellen, dass ich es doch einige Schnäppchen gibt. 

Schau(t) dir (euch) mal die ersten Drucker an, bitte. Da muss es doch was geben, was ich übersehe, oder? Leider kann ich in der Artikelbeschreibung auch nicht feststellen, für wieviele Drucke eine Patrone reicht, diese Info finde ich bei einem Druckerkauf nicht ungebingt irrelevant. 

http://www.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?suche=&kid=284&sub=324


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Juli 2009)

reddragon90 hat gesagt.:


> Da muss es doch was geben, was ich übersehe, oder?


Ja, Du hast etwas übersehen.
Dort sind nur schwarz/weiss Drucker gelistet. 

Die Farblaserdrucker findest Du hier:
http://www.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?suche=&kid=284&sub=325&sort=preis



reddragon90 hat gesagt.:


> Leider kann ich in der Artikelbeschreibung auch nicht feststellen, für wieviele Drucke eine Patrone reicht, diese Info finde ich bei einem Druckerkauf nicht ungebingt irrelevant.


Ein neuer Drucker, egal ob Tintenstrahler oder Laser, hat i.d.R. nur ein "Starterkit".
Dieses enthält nur wenig Tinte bzw. Toner, dadurch werden die Preise für die Drucker künstlich nach unten gedrückt. 
Wenn Du Ersatzpatronen (Tinte) bzw. Ersatzkartuschen (Toner) kaufst, haben diese mehr Inhalt.
Die kosten aber auch gleich fast soviel (oder sogar mehr) wie ein neuer Drucker. 

Wie viele Seiten man mit den Ersatzpatronen/-kartuschen drucken kann, hängt von der Grösse und somit von dessen Inhalt ab.
Um mal beim Farblaserdrucker zu bleiben nenne ich mal als Beispiel den Samsung CLP-310 (günstiges Einsteigermodel ab ca. 109,- Euro).
Samsung nennt dazu folgende Daten:
Jeweils 1.000 Seiten bei 5% Deckung für Cyan, Magenta und Yellow. (UVP jeweils 46,90 Euro)
1.500 Seiten bei 5% Deckung für Black. (UVP 54,90 Euro)
6.000 Seiten farbig bzw. 24.000 Seiten schwarz/weiss bei 5% Deckung für die Trommeleinheit (die wird aber nicht "leer" sondern wird abgenutzt, es lässt sich also noch weiter drucken (ggf. mit Qualitätseinbussen)) (UVP 139,90 Euro)

Von den Preisen sollte man sich nicht abschrecken lassen, es sind nur empfohlene Preise vom Hersteller.
Da müsstest Du selber mal gucken was der Toner auf dem freien Markt kostet, evtl. gibt es hier auch (wie bei der Tinte) Drittanbieter.
Auch darf man nicht vergessen dass der Toner aus Pulver besteht, ein eintrocknen wie es bei Tinte vorkommen kann gibt es also nicht.
Man sollte den Drucker halt nur nicht in irgend einem feuchten Schuppen stehen haben. 
Durch sanftes schwenken der Kartuschen kann man u.U. auch nochmal den einen oder anderen Ausdruck "rausquetschen".


----------

